# bubble gum beach



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

any one know how the action is on bubblegum beach at the indian river inlet i'll be fishing the are on the 18th for a week.
thanks


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*One of my IRI Spots*

Man thats where I've been fishing this year;I was there 3 weeks ago.Lots of 16"Flounder with a keeper mixed in during the day.14-22"Stripers at night;maybe some Weakies if your lucky.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks jeff appreciate it.

lipyanker


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

The croaker bite in the area has begun to pick up w/ horse hh's in the 16-18" range. Also, the blues continue to caught, not great in size but the snappers are still fun to catch. The back bay is seeing an increase in catch of summer flounder and croaker. 

Should have a good outing... 

Enjoy...


----------

